# scenario give it a go



## glint (Oct 26, 2009)

Kayaking Scenario - Give it a go
http://expert.cbes.org.nz/

this is good if only as a refresher


----------



## glint (Oct 26, 2009)

any feed back on this as a learner training module :?:


----------

